# Co2 Refill FYI



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my 10lb co2 tank hydro tested and refilled at Fraser Valley Fire Prevention in Abby. Dropped it off Thursday, picked it up today.Cost me $26 for the hydro test and $20 to fill. Just under $50 after taxes. Just wanted to give an FYi for other members.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I always like to know the cost of hydro test cus I have never done this before and both of my tanks need to be done for the next fill. Has anybody done this at DBC marine?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think many members have done it at DBC marine. I have not. There was a thread before the crash about DBC Marine and various places for CO2 and what they cost. Perhaps we should start a new one? I hydro tested mine at Royal City Fire Supply in New West and it cost about the same as t-bore stated. Much cheaper than KMS for the fill.


----------



## Green Phantom (Apr 22, 2010)

I just had my tank hydro tested and refilled for $55 at Royal City. $20 for hydro test only. Plus it's a 20 lb tank. Dropped it off on Monday and picked up on Tuesday. Great service...highly recommended.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my 10lb tested and filled for $20 at dbc but I chatted up the guys oh and that was cash!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> I got my 10lb tested and filled for $20 at dbc but I chatted up the guys oh and that was cash!!


Wow! That's an awesome deal.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good deal!


----------

